# Entry Level Expobar Zircon 2Grp Package - Rental/ Purchase



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have come up with a great entry level package deal:

Included in the package 2 Group Zircon, Marfil Grinder, knock out drawer, water filter system, barista kit and we even throw in free pallet delivery to UK mainland post codes.

ZIRCON Automatic espresso coffee machine with 2 groups, electronic keypads to control the coffee dosages volumetrically, with automatic water filling and copper boiler with huge 11,5 litres capacity with heat exchanger per group and cleaning valve. Two steam arms (stainless steel) and one hot water tap.

MARFIL GRINDER The Marfil is the perfect grinder for low volume cafes who don't have a large budget for their grinder. An automatic grinder with 60mm cutting blades and a 356watt motor which is thermally protected. Adjustable doser and a stepped grinding adjustment wheel, and 2 kilo bean hopper.

*Rental: £30 + VAT per week*

*
Purchase: £1999 + VAT*

email: [email protected]


----------

